# 65.7 acres



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Need help with pricing this out. 65.7 acres of unlimited plowing and salting. This will be a seasonal contract, paid monthly. I need help asap??? Thanks!!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That much ground, and you're attempting to commit in mid November? You need to start with telling us what equipment you have, and if that's 65ac plowable or total property......that and several more details. An overhead view will help.....some. 

Hate to say it, but lack of details, time of the year, and the fact that you need help with the #'s........this place may not be for you.


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

The company waited this late to put out the bid.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's more like it. For a moment you sounded pretty unprepared.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

What happened to your equpt list?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

He didn't show it yet. Nor did he tell us anything about the 65.7 acres.

One wide open 65.7 acre lot?

65.7 acres of road?

65.7 acres of sidewalks? 

Parking deck?

Did you prequalify the company requesting this RFP? Dd they prequalify you?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Kinda vauge on the details brah..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

$1,097,657.00 with salt.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

grandview;1662430 said:


> $1,097,657.00 with salt.


Lowballer.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

He posted a list of trucks and stuff then edited it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tree fiddy per plow plus salt. That oughta cover it.


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

65.7 acres of parking lots. They are wide open areas. 2" trigger for plowing, salting anything under 2". Parking lot 1 is 12 acres, Lot 2 2 acres, Lot 3 11.5 acres, Lot 4 9.7 acres, Lot 5 15 acres, Lot 6 15.5 acres. This is a one complex with each lot being separated by chain link fences.


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Tree fiddy, what's this all about???


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Grandview.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

$200/ acre each 2" push and one salt at the end of each event.. How's that sound?

$200x 65 = $13,000


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I was very close to your numbers.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

drichardson;1662879 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was very close to your numbers.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you will be a bit high at 200/acre for that large of a site...


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Can you explain?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, if you factor in the cost of diesel, oil, wages, workman's comp (If you are above board!) salt / sand, insurances, your time to bid, then prepare, then oversee things, I figure $200 an acre for plowing and one salt at the end of the event is pretty fair.
I would imagine the successful bidder would need to deploy 4 loader / pushers, and 4 trucks with plows and sanders. There's 8 wages and 8 fuel tanks right there..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1662895 said:


> Well, if you factor in the cost of diesel, oil, wages, workman's comp (If you are above board!) salt / sand, insurances, your time to bid, then prepare, then oversee things, I figure $200 an acre for plowing and one salt at the end of the event is pretty fair.
> I would imagine the successful bidder would need to deploy 4 loader / pushers, and 4 trucks with plows and sanders. There's 8 wages and 8 fuel tanks right there..


Should it not be 200 per loader.sounds like your a little low then


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

TGS Inc.;1662883 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you will be a bit high at 200/acre for that large of a site...


can you explain?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

grandview;1662904 said:


> Should it not be 200 per loader.sounds like your a little low then


You mean $200 / hr. / loader? And then $80 / hr. / truck?

Because I am only spitballing. I get into these threads because I am learning...some day Iwill make the jump to these large commercial lots.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2 bills per hr per loader,hourly for each truck ,plus your salt price.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Buswell Forest;1662877 said:


> $200/ acre each 2" push and one salt at the end of each event.. How's that sound?
> 
> $200x 65 = $13,000


Where did the 65 come from?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1662956 said:


> Where did the 65 come from?


65 acres or 26 hectarestymusic


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

cet;1662956 said:


> Where did the 65 come from?


65 acres, per the first post and thread title..


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does a loader take an Hr to do an acre...?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1662963 said:


> Does a loader take an Hr to do an acre...?


If your being paid by the hour it does


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mr.Markus;1662963 said:


> Does a loader take an Hr to do an acre...?


The 2 machines the OP tells me he has should clear 4 an hour easily.
But still, that would take 16 hours to do 65 acres with 2 machines..

65 acres is a damn big area.

Anyone who would lowball on 65 acres with a 2" trigger is a foooool. That kind of area requires a serious man with serious equipment. And therefore, requires serious pay.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So you're bidding $400/hr per loader....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My million dollar bid is not that far off.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

65 acres, salting? Is this an airport by chance? 
Lot's of details missing in this thread. I'd take that mil and add 10% for headache meds :waving:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

TGS Inc.;1662883 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you will be a bit high at 200/acre for that large of a site...


I'd have to agree. I was thinking somewhere in the neighborhood of maybe 50 bucks per acre and about 2500 to salt everything, so 5750.00 every time. A truck alone with even just a 8ft blade can do an acre in just a few minutes.


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry for leaving out so many details. It's a GM plant and it has a total of 65.7 acres of asphalt to be plowed and salted each time.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

There are many facets missing here. I believe you might be a bit out of your league trying to bid this job, IMO. Don't mean to be rough on you, however to be bidding on this one should know what his costs are and expected production times at this point in his/her career. This thread so far is all over the place because so much is missing.


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

TGS Inc.;1663061 said:


> There are many facets missing here. I believe you might be a bit out of your league trying to bid this job, IMO. Don't mean to be rough on you, however to be bidding on this one should know what his costs are and expected production times at this point in his/her career. This thread so far is all over the place because so much is missing.


I know what my costs are, but never took on anything this size, and by the looks of it I'm not the only one. My price seemed high to me, so I was asking for you guys opinion. From the quotes I've seen, I wasn't too far off. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

After all that info rolling in now i have to say you should do it for 500 bucks. Anything higher might affect my future purchase of a brand new Gm in near fututre


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Blizzard1980;1663063 said:


> After all that info rolling in now i have to say you should do it for 500 bucks. Anything higher might affect my future purchase of a brand new Gm in near fututre


Maybe you can drive here and do it for $500. I'm a professional contractor, not someone trying to make a quick buck. I'm sure you never needed help? That's what this forum is for.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1662895 said:


> Well, if you factor in the cost of diesel, oil, wages, workman's comp (If you are above board!) salt / sand, insurances, your time to bid, then prepare, then oversee things, I figure $200 an acre for plowing and one salt at the end of the event is pretty fair.
> I would imagine the successful bidder would need to deploy 4 loader / pushers, and 4 trucks with plows and sanders. There's 8 wages and 8 fuel tanks right there..


I would almost guarantee that the winning bidder of this site is doing it for under $ 100.00 per acre.



drichardson;1663062 said:


> I know what my costs are, but never took on anything this size, and by the looks of it I'm not the only one. My price seemed high to me, so I was asking for you guys opinion. From the quotes I've seen, I wasn't too far off. Thanks for your reply.


No problem - as stated, I'm not trying to be harsh, just seemed as though there hasn't been enough mentioned regarding the job.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What is the average # of plowing and salting events you get?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

drichardson;1663065 said:


> Maybe you can drive here and do it for $500. I'm a professional contractor, not someone trying to make a quick buck. I'm sure you never needed help? That's what this forum is for.


Sorry for that. It was not my intention to get anyone upset . This site has been good to me and and i hope you get your answer you are looking for. Best of luck with respect.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

TGS Inc.;1663066 said:


> I would almost guarantee that the winning bidder of this site is doing it for under $ 100.00 per acre.


Not that I doubt you, but I find that absurd. I would rent my loaders out and plow driveways with my trucks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Brian Young;1663049 said:


> I'd have to agree. I was thinking somewhere in the neighborhood of maybe 50 bucks per acre and about 2500 to salt everything, so 5750.00 every time. A truck alone with even just a 8ft blade can do an acre in just a few minutes.


So a single truck with an 8' blade should knock this 65 acres out in, what, 2.5 hours max?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1663085 said:


> So a single truck with an 8' blade should knock this 65 acres out in, what, 2.5 hours max?


Only if it has box wings on it. but thats only because it can windrow better than a V will


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Blizzard1980;1663070 said:


> Sorry for that. It was not my intention to get anyone upset . This site has been good to me and and i hope you get your answer you are looking for. Best of luck with respect.


Not a problem. Thanks.


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

cet;1663069 said:


> What is the average # of plowing and salting events you get?


Well last season was a nightmare, didn't put the plow on until mid January, so with that being said I charged one customer 23 times from the end of January through March.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

$195k - $225k for the season. 

I based this on 35 events salting and plowing.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it's a cornfield. I say $6,000 for drain tile and call it good.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

drichardson;1663059 said:


> Sorry for leaving out so many details. It's a GM plant and it has a total of 65.7 acres of asphalt to be plowed and salted each time.


You forgot one of the minor details. All of the man doors around the plant that require hand work and need constant servicing.

Throw all you know regarding production rates out the window. They don't apply when servicing automotive plants. The only open acreage you'll enjoy there are the isle ways and maybe a chunk of parking lot here and there A push lingers for days and days due to all the vehicles that will be in your way.

It's irresponsible that this plant happens to be exposed in mid November.

I know what plant you're talking about. And your number will need to cheap cheap cheap in order to get it.

If you do get it, good luck to you.....and pray for a non-winter.


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

TCLA;1663183 said:


> You forgot one of the minor details. All of the man doors around the plant that require hand work and need constant servicing.
> 
> Throw all you know regarding production rates out the window. They don't apply when servicing automotive plants. The only open acreage you'll enjoy there are the isle ways and maybe a chunk of parking lot here and there A push lingers for days and days due to all the vehicles that will be in your way.
> 
> ...


It's all of the outer perimeter parking that has to be plowed,they will be responsible for all the inner parking, walkways, doors, loading docks etc. This is the first time they are contracting this out. Cheap, cheap, cheap... No, No, No.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

drichardson;..... said:


> they[/B] will be responsible for all the inner parking, walkways, doors, loading docks etc. This is the first time they are contracting this out.


Are you dealing with the FM of this property? Are you going to be the primary contractor, or is the primary contractor looking for pricing from you to sub out this chunk of work?


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

TCLA;1663199 said:


> Are you dealing with the FM of this property? Are you going to be the primary contractor, or is the primary contractor looking for pricing from you to sub out this chunk of work?


We'll be the primary contractor.


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this up for bids ?


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

Plow Solutions;1666065 said:


> Is this up for bids ?


They wanted an estimate, to see if they wanted to continue to do it or contract it out.


----------

